# Jan. Prime book



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

I can't seem to follow the links on my Fire to get my Free January Prime book.  Can you give me the sequence to find it on the Fire web.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Is there a free Prime monthly book that I don't know about?


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

Click on Store from the Books tab, then click on Kindle Owners Lending Library. You can borrow books from there.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hoosiermama said:


> Click on Store from the Books tab, then click on Kindle Owners Lending Library. You can borrow books from there.


Specifically, it's one of the text links on the opening page when you go to the Store -- the 6th one down. When you tap it there's a further menu with Genres. When you choose one of those it takes you to the books that are available.

Or, if you know the book you want, you can enter the title in the search box. If it's prime eligible it will be so marked. When you select it, you'll see an option to buy or borrow. If you have a book that needs to be returned before you can borrow, it will say that. If you've already done your borrow for the month it will say that. as well.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> Is there a free Prime monthly book that I don't know about?


Joan is talking about the one-book-a-month Prime members get to borrow for free.  You have to do it via your Kindle (can't send from your computer), can only borrow one each month, and can only borrow one at a time.

So if you borrowed in December and haven't returned it, you can't borrow for January until you do that.

But you can borrow anytime in January once you have returned December's.

Although, you don't really have to return Decembers ever -- you just can't borrow anything else unless you do.

And if you 'forgot' to in December, you can't make it up by borrowing 2 in January.


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

Books----Store----Owner's Lending Library
Got it!!!

However it seems like a very complicated process and not easily found without help from this forum.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm glad we could be of help.  . . .  I didn't have any trouble finding it on my own.   Though it is true that, when you go to the store on the Fire, your eyes are naturally drawn to all the pretty book covers (oooh Shiny!) and you could miss the text links.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm glad we could be of help. . . . I didn't have any trouble finding it on my own.  Though it is true that, when you go to the store on the Fire, your eyes are naturally drawn to all the pretty book covers (oooh Shiny!) and you could miss the text links.


I went looking for it a couple of days ago, and didn't have trouble either, once I remembered I'd have to get to the books for lending via the store on the Fire. Easier than looking for the lending books on the eInk Kindle. But easiest to search on the computer, then go to the Fire to do the ordering.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Meemo said:


> I went looking for it a couple of days ago, and didn't have trouble either, once I remembered I'd have to get to the books for lending via the store on the Fire. Easier than looking for the lending books on the eInk Kindle. But easiest to search on the computer, then go to the Fire to do the ordering.


Yeah. . .that's what I generally do. . .shop on the computer and, if it's a Prime book and I want to borrow it, then go to a Kindle to do so. . . . .


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Joan is talking about the one-book-a-month Prime members get to borrow for free.  You have to do it via your Kindle (can't send from your computer), can only borrow one each month, and can only borrow one at a time.
> 
> So if you borrowed in December and haven't returned it, you can't borrow for January until you do that.
> 
> ...


Oh that's interesting. I wasn't sure exactly how the lending library worked with returns, so thank you for the details. Adds one more reason for me to consider prime now.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I need to try the lending library soon. It will be a good way to read those books I am too cheap to buy.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks for reminding me that I have to do the borrowing from my Fire or Kindle. I spent a lot of time trying to figure out how to borrow, but was using my computer and kept skipping over the fact that borrowing was not possible from the computer. I have now borrowed my first book, so have to complete the book I am currently reading so I can't get started on the borrowed book.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Here is a search link to find ebooks that can be borrowed through Amazon Prime's Kindle Owners' Lending Library (there are now 70,696 books!).

I like to use that link to search for books on my computer, then I send a sample of the desired book to my Kindle and borrow it from within the sample. I also have a separate Amazon Wish List for future reference. These books can be read only on a Kindle device (not using Kindle apps, Kindle Cloud Reader, or Kindle for PC). You can learn more about the Amazon Prime Kindle Owners' Lending Library here.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

DreamWeaver said:


> Here is a search link to find ebooks that can be borrowed through Amazon Prime's Kindle Owners' Lending Library (there are now 70,696 books!).


Thank you for the link!


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

I have also noticed that the prime lending books are also now showing up on the EReaderIQ email lists of new free books.  Makes it convenient to find new ones!


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

My confusion was that I was looking for a link that said "Prime Eligible" books.  And I didn't think it would be under Owner's Lending Library. I thought that was only for sharing Kindle books with others.  But now I know, so thanks for helping me.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks for these posts, folks!  Reading them, I was under the impression that I could only borrow it on my Fire.  Not so.  I downloaded via my K2 and then went to Manage My Kindle and sent it to my wife's K2.  Not sure how we are going to keep our places if we are both reading it at the same time though.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Shastastan said:


> Thanks for these posts, folks! Reading them, I was under the impression that I could only borrow it on my Fire. Not so. I downloaded via my K2 and then went to Manage My Kindle and sent it to my wife's K2. Not sure how we are going to keep our places if we are both reading it at the same time though.


The Prime Lending started about the time the Fire was announced but it definitely works on all Kindles. . .even the 1st Gen.

If you turn syncing off on the "manage your devices" section of MYK it shouldn't be a problem to read the same book at the same time.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> So if you borrowed in December and haven't returned it, you can't borrow for January until you do that.


Ann, I borrowed a book in mid-December, and I've returned it. Can I borrow another book now, or does it have to be a full month since I borrowed the last one?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

JimC1946 said:


> Ann, I borrowed a book in mid-December, and I've returned it. Can I borrow another book now, or does it have to be a full month since I borrowed the last one?


It's January now. So you can borrow another book.

Or wait until February. But that doesn't mean you'll get two that month.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks! For some reason, I thought I had to wait 30 days.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think a lot of people find it confusing.

I think if it as one per calendar month.  So if it's January and I haven't borrowed a book yet I can do so.  

Then, when it's February, I can borrow another one -- so long as I've returned the January one.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks again for making it so simple to understand. You would think that Amazon would make it that clear!


----------

